# Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...



## totoloro (28. Oktober 2014)

*Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Hallo an alle,
bin jetzt schon eine Weile „ stiller Mitleser“ und habe hier im Forum schon viele gute Infos gezogen, danke!  Nun komme ich ohne Hilfe leider nicht weiter. 
Ich habe die unten in meiner Signatur stehende Hardware neu gekauft und hatte nach dem Zusammenbau und der Installation von W 8.1 64 bit von Anfang an das Problem, dass der Startvorgang ca. 4 Minuten dauerte. Die SSD habe ich im GPT Stil eingerichtet und dann W 8 installiert. Im Uefi habe ich csm deaktiviert.  Fast Boot ist aktiviert.  
Zu dem Startproblem gesellt sich auch noch die Overlock Failed Meldung, die nach einem „Kaltstart“ erscheint. Während des Startvorganges zeigt die Q Code LED 79 an und mittlerweile auch ein „db“  Code, welcher nicht im Handbuch aufgeführt ist.  Der Ram ist laut MemOK ok. Ich habe mittlerweile auch schon ein cmos Reset durchführt und verschiedene Bios/Uefi updates durchgeführt, bis hin zum 0802er und es hat nichts gebracht. Habe auch die Festplatte noch einmal neu Formatiert und W 8 neu installiert. Heute war ich dann so verzweifelt, dass ich bei Asus angerufen habe…..leider konnte mir der Mitarbeiter nur sagen, dass sie wohl einige Anfragen wegen des Overlock Failed Fehlers haben und ich solle eine E-Mail an den Support schicken und das würde dann weitergeleitet. Den Q Code db kannte er nicht und er hätte auch nur ein Handbuch des Boards wo er dann selber reinschauen müsste. Zur Zeit bekomme ich Windows nicht mehr gestartet.
Parallel habe ich noch ein Asus Max. Hero VII mit einem i7 4790k aufgebaut. Dieses ist in ca. 10 Sekunden hochgefahren.  Habe die Uefi Einstellungen im Großen und Ganzen mal verglichen und konnte keine Besonderheiten feststellen.
Ich hoffe  nun, dass ich hier von Euch oder vom Asus Staff Hilfe bekomme. Sollte ich Angaben vergessen haben, dann teilt mir das bitte mit und ich werde fehlendes schnellst möglichst nachreichen.
Gruß, 
Thorsten


----------



## GreenFreak (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Bei diesen kuriosen Fehlern, die trotz CMOS Reset und allem nicht verschwinden, würde ich das Board umtauschen.. Klingt für mich persönlich nach einem Defekt, aber vielleicht hat hier noch jemand anderes Ahnung, was Phase ist oder zumindest ne Idee, was sein könnte.


----------



## totoloro (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Ja, ich vermute es auch. Bin am überlegen, ob die SSD eventuell einen haben könnte?


----------



## GreenFreak (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Dann würde aber doch das Board nicht solche Fehler schmeißen, oder?


----------



## totoloro (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Normalerweise nicht.... 
Ich versuche einen Strohhalm zu finden...


----------



## kingkoolkris (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Maximus Debug LED Codes

"DB - Flash update is failed"

Vielleicht sind die Codes/Bedeutungen ja identisch.

Hier ist noch eine Anleitung, könntest Du ja evtl. mal testen, falls möglich:

How to fix overclocking failed error » Sanuja Senanayake


----------



## totoloro (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Hi,
vielen Dank. Eventuell könnte das passen.  
Bin jetzt nicht so der englisch Typ, aber ich denke, dass ich das hin bekomme. 
Werde aber auf jeden Fall noch nen Update versuchen und dann mal die Anleitung befolgen.
Melde mich dann morgen noch einmal.
Danke!
Edit:
So, habe es durchprobiert aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Mal sehen ob  der Doktor  mir noch einen Tipp geben kann, sonst kommt es weg.


----------



## scully1234 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*



totoloro schrieb:


> Ja, ich vermute es auch. Bin am überlegen, ob die SSD eventuell einen haben könnte?


 
Hat sie nicht hab exakt den selben Fehlercode die Asus Leute bekommen das Board einfach nicht in den Griff das ist alles

Diese Hänger und Bootprobleme Fehlercode 79,AE,6D usw usf sind symptomatisch für die X99 Reihe von Asus, das hörst und ließt du mehrfach in etlichen Foren

Beispiele



> I have set my xmp to 3000mhz and cpu is at 125strap from xmp setting which pretty much; i only set AI overclocking to XMP and still has problems booting up.
> 
> This happened before with bios version 404 that come with motherboard, that sometime it could boot automatically *pass black screen with error 79.*


 


> No matter what I tried the board was unstable and would either *fail to boot windows or fail to boot at all,* sometimes damaging my OS install (Win 7 64) in the process. Got it working a few times but it was completely unstable


 


> *On my second board with the same issues..*computer hangs when cold booted or restarting the computer every time...will not save any Cpu or memory settings in the bios...*once restarting it will hang* so i have to hold power down...shut it off..then power up and get back to bios...it will always say "Failed overclock" even with every thing on auto no matter what you do..only way to get computer to boot is to force it in the bios ...and i have tried every bios including running bios 0802..oh crazy thing is when you can get to windows runs great..go figure


 
Oder frag mal den Moderator Incredible Alk nach seinen "fantastischen" Erfahrungen mit dem X99 Board

Ich muss das Board teils 20 mal Booten um davon einmal erfolgreich ins Windows zu gelangen.

Alle 4 Biosversionen bis hinauf zur 0802 getestet und keine brachte wenigstens etwas Linderung. Das System ist so wie es derzeit ist nicht einsetzbar

Obs an ihrem nicht konformen Sockel in Eigenregie liegt k.A, aber wenn da nicht bald ein Update diesen Mist behebt, wars das für mich auch erst mal für lange Zeit mit Asus

Bin so was von angepisst und der Telefon"support" ist eine noch größerere Frechheit, und setzt dem Ganzen noch die Krone auf. Fragt der mich doch glatt ,*nachdem* ich ihm die Systemkonfig inclusive Boardtyp genannt hatte ,nicht allen ernstes ,welchen DDR*3* Speichertyp ich denn verwenden würde.
Bevor ich da gänzlich explodiert bin , hab ich lieber aufgelegt. Was willst du mit solchen Leuten anfangen ein Problem zu lösen, wenn das größere Problem schon am Hörer sitzt, und nicht mal die eigenen Spezifikationen kennt
 
Mit so etwas musst du dich da rumärgern beim ehemaligen Branchenprimus

Deine Hardware ist fehlerfrei glaub mir, ich hab meine alle am Vorgängerboard Rampage IV getestet, und das spuckt bei selber Hardwarekonfig keine Fehler aus


----------



## totoloro (3. November 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Na super! Danke für Deine Antwort!
Der Telefonsupport.......da muss ich Dir recht geben! Hat mir null weitehelfen können. Mittlerweile hab ich das Board eingeschickt....! 
Ich konnte mir den Fehler auch nicht erklären und hab mich ein wenig gewundert, dass hier keiner von Asus etwas gesagt hat. Hatte vorher auch das R2E,R3E und das R4E und mit keinem der Boards  Probleme gehabt. 
Vielleicht äußert sich jetzt mal ein Asus Mitarbeiter dazu?
Würde mich freuen.


----------



## der8auer (3. November 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

db und 79 sind RAM Probleme und aktuell bei vielen X99 Mainboards normal. 

Der OC-Sockel hat nur Einfluss auf den Uncore und hat mit diesen Boot-Codes nichts zu tun.


----------



## totoloro (3. November 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*



der8auer schrieb:


> db und 79 sind RAM Probleme und aktuell bei vielen X99 Mainboards normal.
> 
> Der OC-Sockel hat nur Einfluss auf den Uncore und hat mit diesen Boot-Codes nichts zu tun.



Danke für Deine Antwort! Laut Handbuch soll der 79er doch für csm stehen, oder?
Der RAM ist aber freigegeben....aber das muss ja nicht heißen. 
Wenn ich das Board zurück bekomme, habe ich wahrscheinlich nur die Möglichkeit den RAM auf Verdacht zu kaufen und auszuprobieren?


----------



## scully1234 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*



totoloro schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Antwort! Laut Handbuch soll der 79er doch für csm stehen, oder?
> Der RAM ist aber freigegeben....aber das muss ja nicht heißen.
> Wenn ich das Board zurück bekomme, *habe ich wahrscheinlich nur die Möglichkeit den RAM auf Verdacht zu kaufen und auszuprobieren*?



Oder darauf warten das man dort endlich mal den Job macht , den man vor Abverkauf dieser nicht gerade günstigen Platinen erledigen hätte sollen

Ich glaub nicht das hier einer exotische Ram Kits einsetzt , die Asus nicht schon Monate vor offiziellen Release hätte testen können



der8auer schrieb:


> db und 79 sind RAM Probleme und aktuell bei vielen X99 Mainboards normal.
> 
> Der OC-Sockel hat nur Einfluss auf den Uncore und hat mit diesen Boot-Codes nichts zu tun.



Danke dir

Aber Gigabyte,Asrock und MSI scheinen da nicht so arg gebeutelt zu sein

Wenns ja wenigsten mit manueller Anpassung der Timings u Subtimings was bringen würde, aber selbst da lohnt sich die stundenlange Fummelei nicht, das Board ist und bleibt instabil im Bootverlauf


----------



## totoloro (3. November 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

scully1234, Du hast ja recht! Bin auch angepi**t und enttäuscht. Vor allem auch darüber, dass beim Telefonsupport keiner Ahnung hatte und das hier im 
Asus Fred sich keiner von den Asus Leuten äußert.
Mal sehen wie es weiter geht....


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (4. November 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Hallo zusammen,
wie ja bereits erwähnt wurde können diese Phänomene mit dem Arbeitsspeicher zusammen hängen. Wir haben bei der kompletten X99 Serie noch viel Energie in die Speicherkompatibilität rein gesteckt und bieten daher auch regelmäßig neue BIOS Updates an. Bei diesem Board ist die Version 0802 die aktuellste. Falls diese also noch nicht eingespielt ist, sollte dies auf jeden Fall gemacht werden.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## totoloro (4. November 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Hallo Doc,

danke für Deine Rückmeldung! Das 0802er Bios hatte ich drauf und trotzdem keine Besserung.
Davon ab, ich habe heute ein neues Board erhalten (das es soooo schnell geht hätte ich echt niemals vermutet  ).
Bis zum Wochenende werde ich es wahrscheinlich eingebaut haben und dann mal schauen, ob es funktioniert oder  nicht. Sollte es nicht funktionieren, werde ich wohl nicht drum rum kommen,
noch einmal tief in die Tasche zu greifen und einen anderen RAM kaufen....
Ich danke auf jeden Fall für die Hilfe hier im Forum, vor allem von den Forumsmitgliedern!
Ich werde mit Sicherheit weiter berichten und Euch auf den Laufenden halten.
Grüße aus Hagen,
To


----------



## scully1234 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*



Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wie ja bereits erwähnt wurde können diese Phänomene mit dem Arbeitsspeicher zusammen hängen. Wir haben bei der kompletten X99 Serie noch viel Energie in die Speicherkompatibilität rein gesteckt und bieten daher auch regelmäßig neue BIOS Updates an. .
> 
> Gruß
> Doktor


 
Wird da noch vor Weihnachten was daraus ,das ihr das 16GB Corsair Kit@ 3000MHZ mit den XMP Profilen vernünftig ans Laufen bekommt, oder wie lange soll sich das noch hinziehen ,das man hier hunderte von Random Boots initialisieren muss, um mit dem Board überhaupt produktiv was anfangen zu können?

Und nein es widerstrebt mir dafür jetzt tausende von Ramkombis zu testen, bis die eine wahre gefunden ist die stabil läuft ,auf diesem Board für *Overclocker*. 
Und Corsair ist ganz gewiss keiner der sich nicht an Standards hält , so das die Probleme daher rühren könnten, und war mit seinen Spezifikationen sicher nicht erst zum Release aufgetaucht, denn die Kits gibt es schon länger

Nach meinen nun 4. Rampage Board aus der Serie ,glaub ich mir ein Bild machen zu können, und das wirft imo kein gutes Licht auf die X99 Generation.

Noch nie hatte ich solche signifikanten Probleme, mit der Combo Asus/Corsair ,und ich kaufe die Boards seit Beginn an, immer gleich zum Start

Dafür hab ich mir kein Rampage Board gegönnt, für den doppelten Preis eines normalen X99 Motherboards, um in solch einem Pre Alpha Entwicklungsstadium zu landen

Wenn die Probleme augenscheinlich noch so gewaltig sind, wäre es nur fair gewesen, das Teil solange zu entwickeln, bis es zu mindestens mit dem Gro der namenhaften Speicherhersteller zufriedenstellend funktioniert(obwohl die Chips ja eh alle vom selben Lieferanten kommen), und nicht Hals über Kopf so ne Zumutung zu releasen


----------



## totoloro (5. November 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

scully, ich bin gespannt....mein Speicher war ja in der Liste als kompatibel angegeben.
Mal sehen, werde wahrscheinlich morgen wieder alles umbauen.
Melde mich dann aber, so oder so


----------



## totoloro (6. November 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

So, hier mein Ergebnis:

MB eingebaut, aktuelle 0802er Bios/Uefi update und es läuft wie es sich gehört.
Werde es jetzt ausgiebig durch checken und hoffe, dass es jetzt stabil weiterläuft.
Danke nochmal für die Hilfe!
Grüße aus Hagen,
to


----------



## scully1234 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Leider kann ich das nicht bestätigen mit Biosversion 802

Zum Speicherthema

Wenns eventuell am IMC liegt ,in Verbindung mit dem hohen Speichertakt ,das das Board sich ständig im Bootprozess aufhängt ,müsste doch eigentlich VCCSA Erhöhung für den IMC mehr Stabilität bringen

@*der8auer*

Ehemals VCCSA für dürfte dort unter die Rubrik "System Agent Voltage" fallen ,sehe ich das doch richtig?

Falls ja werde ich da die Tage nochmal ansetzen und testen ob da geringfügige Erhöhung Linderung bringt, um nicht ewig auf ein funktionierendes Bios zu warten


----------



## totoloro (7. November 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Dein Board auch bald stabil läuft. 
Meins ist definitiv defekt gewesen, dass neue reagierte von Anfang an anders.
Bitte sag mal bescheid, wenn Du weiter bist.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Wie lange hat es gedauert bis du das neue Board erhalten hast?


----------



## totoloro (9. November 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Nun, da war ich selber überrascht! 
Das lag wohl aber nicht an Asus....ich hatte bei Drive City gekauft, dass R5E war so schlecht Lieferbar, Anfang September. Eingeschickt habe ich es  am 28.10 und am 4.11 hatte ich ein komplett neues Board in den Händen.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Hervorragend. 
Lag sicher am Händler. Der hat schnell reagiert und nicht gewartet bis Asus das Board irgendwann mal repariert sondern hat dir sofort ein neues geschickt.


----------



## totoloro (9. November 2014)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Jupp, genau so sehe ich das auch!
Hatte mich eigentlich schon auf 6 Wochen (oder länger  ) eingestellt und konnte es kaum glauben, wie das neue ankam. 
War ganz klar ein neues. Andere Seriennummer und alles Zubehör eingeschweißt.


----------



## Scry (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Hallo 
habe auch Probleme mit dem Board ._.
Habe mir endlich mal einen neuen Rechner geleistet (2800€) und jetzt sowas..
Habe das neueste Bios drauf iwas mit 907 oder so.

Meine Hardware seht ihr unten.

Ich habe auch das Problem mit 70er Code beim Booten. Wenn der Rechner läuft und ich bin im Windows zeigt das OC Panel bevor das Problem auftritt IMMER 34° CPU Temp an, da weis ich schon beim nächsten booten kackt er wieder ab....
Bin echt enttäuscht und hoffe dass das Problem gelöst wird, so ein Board für knap 450€, alles perfekt auf einander abgestimmt und haufen Geld ausgegeben und dann sowas... 

Das beste an der ganzen Sache ist zudem dass das nicht mein einziges Problem mit dem Board ist.
Die Gehäuse Lüfter habe ich an das Board angeschlossen und lassen sich allerdings nur im Modus einstellen in dem die mindestgeschw. 60% beträgt, der andere Modus wo ich alles frei einstellen kann und niedriger als 60% gehen kann tut sich nichts, da laufen die Lüfter einfach mit voller Leistung. Habs bei beiden eingestellt in Fan Control und im Monitor, auch bei meiner Corsair WK kann ich das auch einstellen, auch da tut sich nix.
Vllt hat da jemand eine Idee oder kann mir mal ne kleine Anleitung geben, wobei ich nicht glaube etwas dabei falsch zu machen.

Und noch ein Problem habe ich.
Ich habe 2 Sensoren angeschlossen vom Board, ein an Ram und ein an die HDD, diese werden allerdings nirgends angezeigt (richtig angeschlossen ist alles), weder im Panel noch im Bios, ich frag mich wo ich das dann sehen kann? 

Versteht mich nicht falsch ich habe schon Ahnung von dem ganzen, aber des Board wirft mir ab und zu malein Rätsel auf und die Anleitung kann man vergessen taugt nur zum anschliessen, erklärungen mit was es da genau auf sich hat sucht man vergebens ._.


Intel Core i7-5930K 3,5 GHz Haswell-E taktet bei bedarf auf 4GHz mit Corsair H80i Wasserkühlung 
ASUS Rampage V Extreme  -  Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2133MHz, C13) normal takt 2400MHz taktet bei bedarf auf 3000MHz
2TB WD Purple Intellipower mit Dämmbox/Kühler und 256GB Samsung 850 Pro 
MSI GeForce GTX 980 4G  -  Creative X-Fi Elite Pro  -  Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 10, 850 Watt, 80 Platin 
NZXT H230 Schallgedämmt Schwarz mit Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS  -  Windows 7 x64


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Ich würde nicht lange überlegen und das Board tauschen.


----------



## Grestorn (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Die Lüfter lassen sich bei mir sauber regeln, sowohl über die AI 3 Oberfläche als auch über das BIOS (das ich vorziehe). Zu beachten ist aber, dass man nur drei Lüfter unabhängig steuern kann (1A, 2A und 3A), die jeweiligen B-Anschlüsse (1B, 2B, 3B) sind nicht getrennt steuerbar sondern bekommen immer die selbe Spannung wie die dazugehörige A-Variante. 

Die Temperaturfühler werden bei mir schon angezeigt und lassen sich auch zur Steuerung der Lüfter heranziehen (genau dafür nutze ich sie auch). U.a. zeigt sie auch AIDA64 an, aber auch in AI 3 werden die Werte angezeigt.


----------



## Scry (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

So hier habe ich mal die Unterhaltung des ASUS Supports, ich finde es eine bodenlose Freichheit und rate jedem von dem Board ab, ich kaufe mir jetzt auch ein anderes, ich habe zwar die Lüfter und Sensoren geregelt bekommen, aber das mit dem Übertakten wofür es gepriesen wird vom Hersteller ist einfach ein NOGO. Ihr müsst  die Unterhaltung von unten nach oben lesen.



Sehr geehrter Herr Schleicher,

Sie können das Motherboard direkt wegschicken wenn Sie mögen.


[...] denn diese tun das was das Mainboard vorgibt [...] Klar, stellen Sie den Ram mal auf eine utopische Frequenz, oder den Prozessor. Dann hat wohl auch das Motherboard schuld, wenn es nicht läuft. Sie übertakten die Komponenten. Die Komponenten werden in einem Bereich betrieben, der nicht ursprünglich angedacht war für diese. Wie wir darauf Garantie geben sollen ist mir unklar. Man kann einfach nicht sagen wie das Motherboard und die Komponenten zusammen arbeiten, wenn jeder einzelne CPU andere Fertigungsfeinheiten hat. Möglich das Sie andere CPUs auf dem Board super übertakten können. Genauso können Sie ihre CPU vermutlich auf anderen Boards übertaken.


Es wird sich in der Hinsicht nichts mehr tun. Machen Sie bitte von Ihrem Recht gebrauch das Motherboard zurück zu senden.


Technical Support Division ASUS Germany
i.A. Marco Janssen

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

---------- Original Message ----------
From : starlight5000@hotmail.de
Sent : 1/9/2015 4:19:16 PM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject : RE: <TSD> Motherboard RAMPAGE V EXTREME [ID=RTM20150109201463-233]

[CASEID=TM20150109203087]

Sehr geehrter Herr Janssen,
das was ich übertakte sind die Einstellungen die von Asus bereitgestellten werden
und womit für das Mainboard geworben wird.
Zum Beispiel die 5 Wege Optimierung und wie schon gesagt es sind viele die diese
Probleme auch haben auch mit anderen Komponennten, ich habe Ihnen einen Link
gesendet in dem Sie sich selbst ein Bild davon machen können.
Fakt ist, das Mainboard tut nicht was soll womit ihr Kunden werbt. Man bezahlt für
etwas mehrere 100€ das man nicht bekommt.
Das hat nichts mit den anderen Komponennten zutun, denn diese tun das was das
Mainboard vorgibt, gibt das Mainboard etwas falsches aus, funktioniert es auch nicht,
rein logisch kann es auch gar nicht sein das es an den anderen Komponennten liegt,
da es ohne die Übertaktung vom Mainboard funktioniert.

Ich selbst kann denke ich von mir behaupten mich etwas damit auszukennen, dies ist
nicht mein erster Computer, hinzu kommt mein beruflicher Werdegang in dem ich
einiges über Computer und Hardware gelernt habe und nachdem ich mit anderen
Besitzern des Mainboards gesprochen habe, die die selben Probleme damit haben
und mit einem anderen Mainboard nicht, lasse ich mich damit auch nicht abspeisen
das es meine Schuld ist, ich alles falsch mache und die anderen Komponennten
dafür verantwortlich wären.

Das Mainboard wird unter dem Argument "X99 Overclocking Mainboard Rog Rampage
V Extreme" verkauft, das aber nicht richtig funktioniert, nun heist es dafür gibt es keine
Garantie, dass man das nutzt was man kauft und ich sei daran schuld und die
Komponennten die für den x99 Chipsatz hergestellt werden seien nicht dafür
ausgelegt. Sie sagten zudem Anfangs das an der Zusammenstellung nichts
auszusetzen ist und man auf Fehlersuche gehen müssen, da aber nun der Fehler klar
auf der Hand liegt weist ihr die Schuld von euch ab.

Nur gut das es ein 14 Tage Rückgaberecht gibt. Die Bewertung wird dementsprechend für das Produkt und den Service
ausfallen.

Da mein Rückgaberecht noch 7 Tage läuft, hoffe ich das in der Zeit noch etwas bei
euch tut. Andernfalls kaufe ich mir ein anderes.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Sehr geehrter Herr Schleicher,

es ist kein Witz und es ist kein Programmierfehler. Der Kollege am Telefon sagte nur,
dass man gegebenenfalls ein BIOS Update machen könnte um zu sehen, ob es dann
funktioniert. Der Kollege sitzt übrigens direkt neben mir.

Das was Sie am Board einstellen können sind eben die Übertaktungen für die
Komponenten darauf und die regierne alle anders. Dafür können wir nichts - darum
dazu keine Garantie. Das handhabt jeder Hersteller so, das geht einfach nicht. Das
Board versucht es das Overclocking so gut wie möglich bereit zu stellen, das ist aber
auch alles was möglich ist.


Bitte fügen Sie einer Antwort immer den gesamten Schriftverkehr bei.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Technical Support Division ASUS Germany
i.A. Marco Janssen

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

---------- Original Message ----------
From : starlight5000@hotmail.de
Sent : 1/9/2015 12:19:21 PM
To : "techsupport@asus.com"
Subject : Re: Motherboard RAMPAGE V EXTREME [ID=RTM20150108202682-535]

[CASEID=TM20150109201463]

Das ist jetzt ein Witz oder?!
Ich habe gestern via Telefon mit einem Mitarbeiter von Ihnen gesprochen. Dieser
meinte dass das ein BIOS Fehler ist.
Kann ja wohl net sein das ich mir ein mainboard kaufe für 450€ das extra für
overklocking gebaut wurde und dann kann ich es wegen Programmier Fehler nicht
nutzen und zu guterletzt soll ich noch daran schuld sein!
Ich habe wie gesagt das overklocking vom Board genutzt und alles richtig gemacht
Seitens Komponenten und overklocking. Ohne overklocking läuft alles und mit nicht
trotz neuester bios Version.
Irgendetwas muss passieren sei es ein kommendes Bios Update oder ich schicke
das Board zurück und kaufe mir ein anderes.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

> Am 09.01.2015 um 10:44 schrieb marco_janssen :
> 
> 
> ASUS CASEID=RTM20150108202682-535 

> Sehr geehrter Herr Schleicher,
> 
> in dem Falle kann ich Ihnen dann nicht mehr viel mitgeben. Auf Overclocking können 
wir so keine Garantie geben, da jede einzelnen Komponente unterschiedlich darauf
reagiert. Jede CPU hat eigene Fertigungsunterschiede und keine ist identisch. Jede
reagiert entsprechend anders. Genauso mit anderen Komponenten. Deshalb kann
nur die vorgesehene Verwendung garantiert werden und wir können Overclocking
auch nicht supporten. Wir bemühen uns die Möglichkeiten dafür bestmöglich bereit zu
stellen, können es aber wie gesagt nicht garantieren, oder supporten.
> 
> 
> 
> Bitte fügen Sie einer Antwort immer den gesamten Schriftverkehr bei!
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
> 
> Technical Support Division ASUS Germany
> i.A. Marco Janssen

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> ---------- Original Message ----------
> From : starlight5000@hotmail.de
> Sent : 1/8/2015 2:19:18 PM
> To : "techsupport@asus.com"
> Subject : RE: Motherboard RAMPAGE V EXTREME [ID=RWTM20150107031042259
-309]
> 
> [CASEID=TM20150108202682]
> 
> Hallo Herr Janssen,
> ich habe seit gestern den normalen Modus bereits eingestellt und im normal Modus 
> wo die CPU von Haus aus mit 3.5 GHz läuft und tacktet bei bedarf auf 3.7 GHz 
scheint
> alles normal zu laufen, auch der Ram ist auf normalen Wert eingestellt 2133 MHz 
> normal, tacktet aber komischerweise obwohl es nicht eingestellt ist trotzdem auf bis 
> 3000 MHz.
> Bis jetzt hatte ich damit keine Probleme, das Problem scheint also nur im 
> Overclocking Modus aufzutretten.
> Dabei ist es egal wie ich Overclocke, ich habe alles ausprobiert.
> 
> MFG

> Date: Thu, 8 Jan 2015 20:34:57 +0800
> 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

> Reparatur　Andere GründeSehr geehrter Herr Schleicher,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an unseren Kundendienst.
> 
> 
> Alleine sind Sie mit einem Fehler nie, die erhebliche Großzahl der Boards läuft aber 
> Einwandfrei, daher müssen wir nun die Fehlerursache suchen. Der Code 70 an 
sich
> ist leider überhaupt nicht ausschlaggebend.
> 
> Zunächst einmal zur Übersicht für den weiteren Schriftverlauf, besonders wenn ein 
> anderer Kollege die Mail bearbeitet was ich gecheckt habe:
> 
> -Speicher sind in Freigabeliste.
> -BIOS auf aktuellster Version.
> 
> 
> Was für mich nun als erstes relevant wäre, ist wie der Rechner in absoluter 
> Normalkonfiguration läuft, ohne Overclocking. Also bitte einmal das BIOS mit einem 
> CMOS Reset komplett resetten bitte. Für den CMOS gehen Sie bitte wie folgt vor:
> Hinten am Motherboard, beziehungsweise dem I/O Shield finden Sie einen Knopf, 
auf
> dem ein kleiner Pfeil im Kreis läuft. Oder da dieser wirklich schwer zu erkennen is 
ggf.
> auch der nur zum 3/4 vollständige Kreis. Drücken Sie diesen für ca. 5-10 Sekunden, 
> wobei der PC abgeschaltet sein muss. Beim Starten werden Sie dann in das BIOS 
> geleitet, drücken Sie einfach nur F5 für die Standartwerte und fahren Sie dann die 
PC
> normal hoch. 
> 
> Tritt der Fehler dann immer noch auf, wenn der PC in den Standarteinstellungen 
läuft?
> Dann müssen wir beginnen Fehleranalyse durchzuführen, wobei nach dem bereits 
> gecheckten ein Fheler beim Motherboard schon recht nahe liegt.
> 
> Ich hoffe, die Antwort war für Sie hilfreich.
> Sind allerdings noch Fragen offen, freue ich mich auf Ihre Rückmeldung.
> 
> Sie erhalten in den kommenden Tagen per E-Mail einen LINK zu einer finalen 
> Zufriedenheitsumfrage. 
> Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn Sie an dieser Umfrage teilnehmen und meinen 
> Support positiv bewerten.
> 
> Bitte fügen Sie einer Antwort immer den gesamten Schriftverkehr bei!
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
> 
> Technical Support Division ASUS Germany
> i.A. Marco Janssen
> 
> ASUS Computer GmbH 
> Harkortstrasse. 21-23
> D-40880 Ratingen
> Germany 
> 
> Tel.:+49 2102 578 95 55 (Montag bis Freitag von 9 - 18 Uhr)
> FAX: +49 2102 9599 11
> RMA Anfragen: 
> Relay !
> 
> Geschäftsführer: Eric Chen
> Amtsgericht: Düsseldorf HRB 43472
> UID-Nr: DE121629751 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> ---------- Original Message ----------
> From : starlight5000@hotmail.de
> Sent : 1/6/2015 7:10:42 PM
> To : "techsupport@asus.com"
> Subject : Motherboard RAMPAGE V EXTREME 
> 
> [CASEID=WTM20150107031042259]
> 
> Apply date : 2015/01/06 19:10:42(UTC Time)
> 
> [Produktinformationen]
> Produkt : Motherboard
> Model : RAMPAGE V EXTREME
> Ort des Kaufs : Caseking.de - Hardware Shop, Gamer PCs, PC-Gehäuse, Grafikkarten, Wasserkühlung, Modding, Gaming, Sound und extravagantes Zubehör
> Datum des Kaufs : 2014/12/17
> 
> [Mainboard]
> Revision : -
> BIOS Revision : 901
> 
> [Grafikkarte]
> Hersteller Grafikkarte : MSI
> Model : GTX 980 4G
> Chipsatz : Geforce
> Treiber : 347.09
> 
> [Prozessor]
> Hersteller : Intel
> Typ : i7-5930K 3,5 GHz 
> Takt : 3.5 GHz taktet bei bedarf auf 4 GHz
> 
> [Arbeitsspeicher]
> Hersteller : Corsair
> Model : Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M4A2133C13
> Kapazität : 16 GB
> 
> [Festplatte]
> Hersteller : Samsung
> Model : SSD 850 Pro
> Kapazität : 256 GB
> 
> [Zusatzkarten]
> Betriebssystem : Windows 7 64bit 
> 
> [Problembeschreibung]
> Hallo,
> ich habe auch das Problem mit 70er Code wie viele andere beim Booten.
> Beim start des Rechners macht er erst nichts und wenn ich dann das Netzteil 
> ausschalte und dann wieder anmache, fängt er wieder an zu starten und zeigt 
> overclocking fail an. Ich habe das vorgegebene Overclocking vom Board genutzt und 
> alle Einstellungen ausprobiert, auch Ram einstellungen hab ich alles ausprobert es 
> ist immer egal bei welcher Einstellung das selbe Problem, erst läuft er und 
> irgendwann wenn er mal Lust hat und man will ihn starten kommt das Overclocking 
> Fail.
> Wenn der Rechner läuft und ich bin im Windows zeigt das OC Panel bevor das 
> Problem auftritt IMMER 34° CPU Temp an, da weis ich schon beim nächsten booten 
> kackt er wieder ab....
> Bin echt enttäuscht und hoffe dass das Problem gelöst wird, so ein Board für knapp 
> 450€, alles perfekt auf einander abgestimmt und haufen Geld ausgegeben und 
dann
> sowas...


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was du hast.
Das Baord funktioniert nicht so wie du es willst.
Ergo solltest du es umtauschen und schauen ob das neue Board dann läuft.
Wenn auch nicht kann es auch an deiner Hardware liegen. Gerade bei den RAM gibt es immer wieder Probleme.
Das gleiche gilt auch für die CPU.


----------



## Scry (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Normal läuft ja alles nur beim Overclocking wirft es immer die hier im Thread behandelten Fehler aus.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Dann umtauschen oder eben ein anderes Board nehmen.
Es gibt ja gute Alternativen zum Rampage. so ist das nicht.


----------



## Scry (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Ist das jetzt ein Board Fehler oder Bios Fehler?


----------



## Schnix86 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Ich habe mit dem Board die selben Probleme. Sämtliche Versuche das Problem zu beheben, bringen gar nichts. Das aktuelle BIOS ist drauf. Mal geht der PC direkt an, mal muss man den PC 5 mal oder öfter starten bis es geht. Ich hab es an den Händler zurückgeschickt. Ich hoffe das an dem Board gelegen hat und kein genereller Fehler bei dem Board ist.


----------



## HeinzNeu (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Ich konnte diese lästigen "bd"-hexacodes mit der Änderung der xxx-emphasis-Werte beseitigen.
Soweit der Cache bis 3.750 MHz getaktet ist, empfehlen sich im BIOS folgende Werte:


Receiver CLK  Pre-emphasis: 1,1
Receiver CLK De-emph.: 1,1
Transmitter CLK: 1,1

Receiver* CTL* Pre.-emph.: 1,0
Receiver* CTL* De-emph.: 1,0
Transmitte* CTL* De-emph. 1,0

Falls der Cache über 3750 MHz oced wird, kann die Einstellung dieser Werte helfen:

Receiver CLK  Pre-emphasis: 1,55
Receiver CLK De-emph.: 1,55
Transmitter CLK: 1,55

Receiver* CTL* Pre.-emph.: 1,0
Receiver* CTL* De-emph.: 1,0
Transmitte* CTL* De-emph. 1,0


----------



## Grestorn (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Wo hast Du diese Werte her? Trial and Error oder gibt's dafür eine Quelle? Speziell warum über 3,7 GHz andere Werte benötigt werden?

Ich habe die Boot-Probleme nur sporadisch, und durch einen Power Off/On Cycle (am Netzteil!) geht es dann meist wieder. Wäre schon schön, das dauerhaft in den Griff zu kriegen.


----------



## Scry (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Jop genauso ist es bei mir auch und wegen den 3.7 GHz meine CPU taktet von Haus aus auf 3.7 ohne am Board was zu oc und in den normalen Einstellung läuft es.


----------



## Scry (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

So von wegen die anderen Komponennten wären Schuld und würden das OC nicht vertragen, jetzt ist er zum 1. mal mit standart Einstellungen beim hochfahren abgekackt und hat OC Fail angezeigt....


----------



## Grestorn (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Wie gesagt, das passiert bei mir immer wieder. Und zwar unebahängig von den OC Einstellungen (im Gegenteil, die erhöhten Spannungen beim OC scheinen das eher seltener auftreten zu lassen). 

Wenn man im R5E Forum liest, ist das weit verbreitet. Ein Verdacht sind die DDR4 Bausteine oder eben das Board selbst. 

Für's erste leb ich damit, aber wenn das durch BIOS Updates nicht irgendwann besser wird, werde ich Board und/oder die DRAMs sicher tauschen.


----------



## Scry (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Ja ich hoffe es auch, ansonsten war es das letzte Asus was ich mir kaufe, reicht schon das ich mir ein OC Board kaufe und es nicht nutzen kann weil er da ständig Fail anzeigt....


----------



## Brandenburg (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Die Foren sind voll mit diesen Problemen. Allerdings scheint man das bei Asus gelassen zu sehen, zumindest habe ich nicht den Eindruck, das sie mit Hochdruck an der Fehlerbeseitigung arbeiten.
 Habe derzeit das 0901 Bios und nach wie vor das gleiche Problem beim booten. Wann darf man mit einem neuen und hoffentlich fehlerfreien Bios rechnen?
Glaubt ihr Asus bekommt, das Problem in den Griff?
Es nervt nämlich gewaltig.


----------



## Scry (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Siehst doch an meinem Post, die streiten sogar ab das es am Board liegt und schieben es auf die anderen Komponennten. Hab doch die Problem behandlung mitn Support auf seite 3 gepostet.


----------



## mahaudi (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Ich habe mich jetzt schon ein paar Wochen damit auseinander gesetzt,und so geht es bei mir recht gut mit der Ramerkennung/Settings nach einem CMOS  .

Ein Profil speicher wo diese Einstellungen mit hinterlegt sind : 

http://abload.de/img/150125193510apqhv.png

Booten ...und danach ein Setting mit diesen Daten :

http://abload.de/img/150125193141mpqa1.png

Das geht manchmal so gut das ich noch nicht einmal die Reset Taste drücken muss !


----------



## Scry (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Hast du die 5 Wege Optimierung genutzt nach CMOS und dann die Sachen so eingestellt oder läuft es bei dir auf Normaltakt?


----------



## Scry (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Hab gerade gesehen is übrigens ein neues BIOS raus!!!!
HOFFENTLICH GEHTS JETZ!!! :/


----------



## mahaudi (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Neues Bios ist super ...endlich keine Probleme mehr .

Ich konnte sogar die Vcore senken .

Zwei klicks im Bios weniger gestellt.....und siehe da 4405 Mhz laufen mit 1,306v. ... ( vorher 1,316v. )

http://abload.de/img/4405mhz1306v.r4d28.jpg

http://abload.de/img/4405mhz1306v.settingsoed2b.jpg


----------



## Scry (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Hatte bisher erst 2-3 starts, aber bisher auch keine Probleme, nur das mein Prozessor 5-6C° wärmer wird bei OC im Idle, vorher warn es es 2-3. Aber solange es funkt störts mich net, ich schau wenn ich zeit hab nochmal wie ich die Lüfter einstell.
Ich hoffe das es jetzt wirklich funk, ganz überzeugt bin ich noch net :/


----------



## mahaudi (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Rampage V Extreme, Q Code 79 und db, start dauert über 4 Minuten...*

Läfuft wirklich super das Bios ...alle Probleme sind endlich weg .


----------

